# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Как Навальный посещаемость сайта Aglona Reader поднял

## Inego

Вчера, 3 июля, сайт Aglona Reader пережил неожиданный всплеск числа посетителей — 65! Обычно приходит от 10 до 25 человек.
Анализ переходов показал, что почти все пришли с сайта ru.wikipedia.org.
Оказывается, вчера Навальный упомянул в своем блоге "Процесс" Кафки и даже дал прямую ссылку на страничку в "Википедии", в конце которой есть ссылка на текст книги на русском и немецком на сайте Aglona Reader. Примечательно, что столько людей заинтересовалось "параллельным текстом на русском и немецком".
Спасибо тебе, Алексей, хоть ты никогда об этом и не узнаешь!  ::

----------


## iCake

Жизнь она вообще такая, никогда не знаешь откуда ждать подвоха, ну или в данном случае "подгона".  ::  
Рад за твой сайт

----------


## Ajax

Интересная цепочка выстроилась. Думаю, Википедия является отличным средством для популяризации подобного продукта, главное побольше интересных(читай популярных) переводов подготовить и разместить ссылки на них на Википедии.

----------

